# Aufgabe mit dem Java-Hamster Dringend Hilfe benötigt



## mcsabs (4. Jun 2007)

Habe hier eine Aufgabe zu lösen die mir einiges Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. 

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch ne Lösung präsentieren... 

Die Aufgabe des Hamsters besteht darin, alle Körner einzusammeln, zu zählen und sie in der Form des Buchstabens 'B' auf der Fläche wieder abzulegen. Zum Schluss soll der Hamster wieder in seine Ausgangsposition zurückkehren und keine Körner mehr im Maul 
haben. Die 'Strichstärke' des Buchstabens soll dabei zwei Körner betragen und der Buchstabe soll möglichst zentral liegen. Falls der Hamster zu wenig Körner für das vollständige Auslegen des Buchstabens im Maul hat, sollte er versuchen, den Buchstaben möglichst 
gut anzunähern, d. h. statt z. B. nur die erste Hälfte des Buchstabens zu legen, legt er jeden zweiten Buchstaben. Falls der Hamster mehr Körner als notwendig im Maul hat, soll der Rest in der rechten unteren Ecke abgelegt werden. 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2007)

Lösungen bekommst du hier keine, nur Hilfestellung.
Da aber vermutlich keiner deinen 'Hamster' kennt dürfte sich auch das schwierig gestalten.


----------



## Quaxli (14. Jun 2007)

@Wildcard:

Es geht darum Java zu lernen. Da gibt's ein Buch, in dem Programmieranfängern an einem Hamstermodell die für Programm notwendige Denkweise näher gebracht wird. Einfach mal bei Amazon "Hamstermodell" suchen, dann kommt bestimmt was hoch 

@mcsabs:

Wie schon Wildcard gesagt hat. Wenn Du einen Fehler im Code hast, poste den Code, dann wir Dir geholfen.


----------

